# Dega Surf Two Tips



## angler1996 (25. August 2008)

Petri,
habe eine Dega Weltmeister Surf Pro Two Tips (IMC80) aus 2001.
Nun sind an den Bindungen des 2. Ringes von der Spitze aus ( an dem Teil mit der weißen Spitze) die Ringbindungen ( zumindest im Lack) auf jeder Seite ein Riss rund um die Bindung. Da das Teil aussieht als wäre dort etwas unter dem Ring eingespleist, wollte ich mich mal schlau machen bevor ich das Messer ansetze und die Bindung aufschneide.
Also hier meine Bitte/Frage: Hat das jemand schon mal gemacht oder hat einer Ahnung wie das unter dieser Bindung aussieht?
Danke im Voraus und allzeit dicke Fische.
MfG A.


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*

na nun drängelt Euch ma nich so!
Wie heißt es so schön in der Werbung: "Nur gucken"- Hier ist antworten erlaubt.
Gruß A.


----------



## Zanderlui (27. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*

ich denke mal du willst es abschneiden dort undden ring neu binden oder???
was soll denn dort gespleist sein eine brandungrute besteht doch aus 3 einzelteilen die man zusamm steckt meine zumindest und da ist der blank durchgängig!


----------



## Fynn_sh (27. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*



Zanderlui schrieb:


> ich denke mal du willst es abschneiden dort undden ring neu binden oder???
> was soll denn dort gespleist sein eine brandungrute besteht doch aus 3 einzelteilen die man zusamm steckt meine zumindest und da ist der blank durchgängig!



Die Two Tip hat 2 Spitzenteile. Eines von denen hat eine weiße, extrem weiche Spitze (ersten 20cm ca.).
Der Ring von dem der Threadersteller spricht, sitzt genau auf dem Übergang weiß/blau. 
Da die Spitze im Gegensatz zum Rest echt extrem weich ist, kann man davon ausgehen, dass Dega auf den letzten 20cm ein weicheres Material eingespleißt hat. Sooo und da der Ring halt genau auf dem Spleiß sitzt hat angler 1996 Angst, dass die Ringbildung noch irgendeine tragende Wirkung hat und er die Spitze zerstört, wenn er die Ringbindungen abschneidet.

B2T: Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass da was passiert. Du brauchst die Spitze in der Zeit ja nicht belasten, in der du die Bindungen neu machst.


----------



## Zanderlui (27. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*

aha alles klar.aber wenn ich mir das vorstelle denke ich nicht das das was miteinander zu tun hat wenn er das auswechselt das er was zerstören kann sonst wären ja die ruten kaputt und nicht mehr zu gebrauchen wenn nur der ring da oben mal defekt ist oder ausgewechselt werden müsste


----------



## angler1996 (27. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*

danke erst mal
@fynn,
deckt sich mit meiner Vermutung, ich hatte nur die Hoffnung, dass sich schon mal einer daran versucht hat.
Gruß A.


----------



## degl (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*



angler1996 schrieb:


> danke erst mal
> @fynn,
> deckt sich mit meiner Vermutung, ich hatte nur die Hoffnung, dass sich schon mal einer daran versucht hat.
> Gruß A.


 
Das nicht, aber da du die Spitze auch ohne die Aufsteckspitzen benutzen kannst, ist dieser Spitzenring genauso auswechselbar, wie "Normale"

gruß degl


----------



## Fynn_sh (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*



degl schrieb:


> Das nicht, aber da du die Spitze auch ohne die Aufsteckspitzen benutzen kannst, ist dieser Spitzenring genauso auswechselbar, wie "Normale"
> 
> gruß degl



Geht doch gar nicht um Spitzenring und Aufsteckspitzen? #c


----------



## angler1996 (28. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*

stimmt; es ist auch nicht der Ring am Beginn des weißen Teiles, sondern der darunter. Das ist aber letztlich egal.
Interessant an dieser Stelle ist, dass der Blank zwischen den Ringfüßen dicker ist, als außerhalb. Entweder sind dort zwei Teile mit einem dickeren Teil ( darübergeschoben) verbunden oder über den dünneren Blank ein dickeres geschoben.
Hab mal an Dega geschrieben, mal schauen ob man antwortet ( warum eigentlich nicht)
Gruß A.


----------



## degl (29. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*



Fynn_sh schrieb:


> Geht doch gar nicht um Spitzenring und Aufsteckspitzen? #c



Sorry, da lag ich falsch

Aber i.d.R. sind die Ringe auch unterwickelt und daher erscheint  es so, als wäre an der Stelle, der Blank dicker.

Man vermeidet so, das die Ringfüsse direkt auf den lackierten Blank gebunden werden.............

gruß degl


----------



## angler1996 (29. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*

@degl
unterwickelt ist dort sicher auch der Ringfuss, aber dort ist ein Stück dickerer Blank zwischen und sicher auch unter den Ringfüßen zusätzlich angebracht ( sieht auch von der Struktur her anders aus) sonst müßte sich dort der durchgehende Blank verdicken und das habe ich noch bei keiner Rute gesehen.
Gruß A.


----------



## degl (29. August 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*

Also von Shimano-Ruten weiß ich, das die die Ringe bei einigen Serien mit im Blank "eingewebt" haben,mglw. ist es bei deinen Dega-Rute ebenso.

Was meine Überzeugung erhärtet, das einige Hersteller "eng" mit einander zusammen arbeiten

gruß degl


----------



## angler1996 (2. September 2008)

*AW: Dega Surf Two Tips*

@degl,
 ne, dass ist es nicht, bei Shimano sind die Ringfüße bei eineigen Modellen mit Blankmateriel befestigt, das ´hat hiermit nichts zu tun . die Ringe sind normal gebunden.
Gruß A.


----------

